# E.A. Berg chisels(new tool gloat)



## Julian the woodnut (Nov 5, 2008)

I just scored four E.A. Berg Chisels, an old rosewood Stanley #25 bevel guage, and a rosewood stanley #77 marking guage for $20 today. Needless to say, I'm stoked! I just resharpened the chisels using the scary sharp method and they are ready to go.


----------

